# Autosleeper Symbol Sink Tap



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The sink tap has loosened so that the whole unit can now twist. Any ideas how to to be able to gain access underneath the work top, so it can be tightened up?

Am up at Peterborough this weekend, so plenty of time to fiddle & fix it :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't a clue ****, but Mark or Trevor at A/S Service Centre will know - or be able to find out for you.

Suggest you give them a call.

Dave 


Edit - Whoops, nearly forgot the important bit. 01386 853511


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

Just rang them and received brilliant advice from Mark at A/S. 

Cheers

****


----------



## Peter M (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi ****,

I have the same problem, do you have to remove the window panel to get to the underside of the tap?

Kind regards,

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Peter, welcome to the forum.

That's an old post and **** hasn't been around for a while. 

Might I suggest you call autosleeper and see what they say?


----------

